

How fresh are your gems? - jwilliams
http://jonathannen.com/how-fresh-are-your-gems

======
nixme
Or just install the prerelease of bundler (`gem install bundler --pre`), which
works well enough that Heroku uses it for slug compilation, and run:

    
    
      bundle outdated

~~~
jwilliams
I mistakenly thought that was a deprecated feature, but I've taken a look. Not
getting the same results at the moment (1.1 won't let me update at all at the
moment), but I'll see if I can merge/collaborate. Thanks for the pointer.

~~~
rb2k_
That also confused me. It is in the docs but not in the code yet (see:
<https://github.com/carlhuda/bundler/issues/1401> )

------
tomfakes
There's a cool site here <http://www.bundlewatcher.com/> that can read your
bundle definition and provides a RSS feed of updates to all your gems.

I have all my gems locked on specific versions to avoid surprises, and this
site shows me when there are updates and I can decide to update my bundle to
use the updates.

~~~
jwilliams
Thanks - That looks pretty interesting. I'll give it a shot.

------
DanielRibeiro
Thanks! I was planning to do this, but now I can just use it.

------
kunalmodi
hmm it just throws an error for me when I call gemfresh

~~~
jwilliams
Happy to take a look - Can you raise an issue at:
<https://github.com/jonathannen/gemfresh/issues>

If you can, include the stack and the output of `gem environment`. Plus (if
they are public) the links to the Gemfile and Gemfile.lock.

------
Volpe
Is this an issue for people?

I have bundle update as a part of my build/release process, if things break, I
either update, or freeze the version.

How do other people deal with this?

~~~
jwilliams
Doesn't keep me up at night, but it was something I was doing manually and I
thought better off scripted. Even with fuzzy/handwave "~> 1.1.1"
specifications you can end up off the most current version. I've got a handful
of projects on the go and as a rule I don't like to let them go stale.

~~~
Volpe
but, just simply leaving the version number blank, "bundle update" will get
the latest. correct?

~~~
beilabs
Yes, that's correct.

Personally I always assign the working version numbers to the Gemfile. What
happens in say a years time when you're meant to come back and maintain the
site? New versions could mean a drastically broken system and you won't be
maintaining a contracts codebase if you are not getting paid to do so.

~~~
Volpe
The .lock file will have the versions that are currently bundled, so you can
always check what versions are bundled there. But I guess that requires a bit
of messing around, where as what you do seems quite straight forward.

~~~
beilabs
Yes but if the repository is cloned with a lock file, when you bundle install,
the lock file is then updated with your new gem versions if you have not
specified a specific gem version number.

~~~
Volpe
not to labor the point. But the lock file is in the repo, it doesn't matter if
it's updated, there is a version in the repo.

